# CES 08 - Home audio @ Venetian Tower



## shaunly (May 2, 2005)

Did any of you guys go? What did you think and which setup was your favorite? I was there for 3 days. I must say those Thiel sounded pretty darn good and at a good price too, about 10k.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I must agree on those Thiel cs3.7. It is very original speaker design. I don't have that kind of cash. Oh well I stick to the diy stuff for now. Looks like you in OC, Cali. Go to dmc electonics.com. They have them in stock and on demo. They are located in garden grove.


----------



## shaunly (May 2, 2005)

drake78 said:


> I must agree on those Thiel cs3.7. It is very original speaker design. I don't have that kind of cash. Oh well I stick to the diy stuff for now. Looks like you in OC, Cali. Go to dmc electonics.com. They have them in stock and on demo. They are located in garden grove.


nice!! I live in westminster, which is 5min. from GG. I'll be sure to check them out.


----------



## shaunly (May 2, 2005)

Drake: I saw those Seas exotic at CES. Very nice looking driver and I believe it was the very first one built, because the serial number was 001. I read somewhere that it's going to cost around $800 each.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

shaunly said:


> Drake: I saw those Seas exotic at CES. Very nice looking driver and I believe it was the very first one built, because the serial number was 001. I read somewhere that it's going to cost around $800 each.


Yup, they are full range drivers. Wich makes things very simplistic and eliminates tweets/cross-over. In the end results you will get a less signal loss through x-overs and better linearity sound(no tweets).


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

I had well over twenty meetings in three days and didn't have time to stop and listen to much. I was able to take a quick listen to the $140,000 pr. KEF Muon and the $30,000 pr. Snell A7's. Both set-ups sounded pretty good, although I prefer what I heard from the $6,000 pr. KEF 201/2 bookshelfs.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

no pics guys?


----------



## shaunly (May 2, 2005)

i have a few. I'll try to upload them up for you guys.


----------



## shaunly (May 2, 2005)

http://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg158/shaun_ly/08 CES/
enjoy


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

rsvchad said:


> I had well over twenty meetings in three days and didn't have time to stop and listen to much. I was able to take a quick listen to the $140,000 pr. KEF Muon and the $30,000 pr. Snell A7's. Both set-ups sounded pretty good, although I prefer what I heard from the $6,000 pr. KEF 201/2 bookshelfs.


Check it out, someone listed the Kef Muon's locally on craigslist:
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/ele/548119519.html

I may just sell my Ferrari to own those.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Funny, a line in that Craigslist post reminds me of Minivan's or NPdang's sig....I wonder if they equate a 'TRUE AUDIOPHILE' w/the ability to purchase very expensive equipment....

Snailshell enclosure was interesting....I assume functional for the price?....


----------

